# Kodak playsport minicam bowmount.......



## ky_longbow (Jan 12, 2011)

well worked on this "goverment" job last night at work,
aluminum flatstock bracket with a 1/4" rubber pad between the mount and riser.........couldnt figure a way to soften the screw that threads into the cam, so i went with what i had, looks good BUT alot of recoil and vibration at the shot.........












anyone have any suggestions ? im open.....................



<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z_iX31zbO7g?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z_iX31zbO7g?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 12, 2011)

a rubber gasket between the the bolt that mounts the camera to the shelf...may help with vibration


----------



## Al33 (Jan 12, 2011)

No suggestions off the top of my noggin but I'll think about it. I recently bought the same camera and I can't keep it still enough in the hand(s) for good videos like I could my little Nikon Kool-Pix. My videos turn out real jumpy/jittery. Can't imagine making a bow mount work for me and my camera.

Hope you get it worked out, very interesting.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 12, 2011)

you cant even tell the cam is on the bow, no different than a quiver...............just hope i can work out the bugs........the rubber maybe to hard, it was a bugger getting it cut, hard to describe, if i had to guess 'bout as tuff as the rubber in ones tires..........really really dense ........


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Doug, e-mailed you back.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 12, 2011)

WOW, the set-up looks like something out of a spy movie!!!!  Did you cant the bow at all? I couldn't really tell by the video. I can't come up with anything right now.......Might be better mounted on your head tho!!! just kidding...... don't  do that.....keep on trying different ideas!


----------



## whossbows (Jan 12, 2011)

try some limb saver rubber ?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 14, 2011)

I think even if you get rid of the shock and vibration, you're gonna have to have a heck of a follow-through to keep the camera on target.  Especially on close shots.  Gonna be tough to get good steady arrow impact.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 14, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I think even if you get rid of the shock and vibration, you're gonna have to have a heck of a follow-through to keep the camera on target.  Especially on close shots.  Gonna be tough to get good steady arrow impact.



I think it may help you keep your bow arm up.This is my 1st setup by using duct tape to attach the tripod.
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WeUKxwkRzSY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WeUKxwkRzSY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jan 15, 2011)

Doug- see if you have a rubber and gasket company near by, or you can take the old straps off your bigjim quiver. they are natural gum and take away a lot of vibration. I don't know what glue you would use, but a little research could figure that out. Glue about a 1/4" of rubber to the side plate of your mount and drill your holes. Put gum washers under bolt heads for mount. The bolt for the camera will have to be solid in the camera, but if you put gum washers between the washers where the camera bolt attaches to the bracket it will help some too. Use a touch of blue lock tite or a little tape on the threads so you don't have to bear down on the bolts to keep them tight. 
Just a couple of ideas.
Bigjim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jan 15, 2011)

After a second look at your bracket, the rubber in place looks like gum, may not be though. 
Use bigger washers on the camera bolt if you put rubber washers between them.
good luck, bigjim


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 15, 2011)

you guys always get my in trouble! i have been looking at your design as well as martins, and i thought it was a fun idea.

 i fashioned up a design of my own this morning. i started with a 3/8" oak dowel and fastenened an old broadhead to the end. then, i bent up a "cup" to hold my elcheapo video camera. i put the fake arrow in the quiver, held the camera and cup up to the arrow and marked where the camera would been next to my sight window and screwed the camera holder to the side of the fake arrow. the camera is held in the cup with a rubber band and a little camo duct tape add a the 'nascar touch". i used a zip tie to hold the fake arrow to the quivers arrow gripper, otherwise the camera wound up in the snow! 

here are a the pics of the mount and three short videos shooting. the first video is three non- stop shots, then walking up to the target, the second is shooting the "jake allen style" pig, followed by a half speed shot, then me filming mike with the video camera on the bow standing behind him. i shot using flu flus so they would stand out against the fresh snow.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 15, 2011)

Dave has a good idea with his. I like seeing the arrow come to draw.

Mine is positioned in front of bow and above arrow with my setup.

I am moving my stuff over here and deleting my thread.
My 2nd attempt was by using a hose clamp to tighten tripod down on my quiver.
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/62vue7wUlm4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/62vue7wUlm4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 15, 2011)

im exchanged an email or 2 with Barry Duggan, he has a pretty good noggin, and he has a good idea about a "U" shaped mount, to put pressure on top of the cam to reduce vibration............gonna take his idea and tweak it some with something ive got running through my head...


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 16, 2011)

Dave I am wondering if you tighten yours down w a clamp instead of rubber band if it will help?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 16, 2011)

martin my cheap camera was only 49$, just something to fool around with. it has no picture stabilization at all built in to it, so i think it will still wobble the picture, lots of vibration from bows of 50# and above. this way i can wait until the last minute to put the camera on the bow when i need to. i may try it out on a rabbit hunt.


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 16, 2011)

Stay after it boys!  I wish you Success!


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 16, 2011)

I saw some video glasses on one of the outdoor channels the other day they used them to video part of the hunt on the show and it was awesome . Also under $200


----------



## robert carter (Jan 16, 2011)

Just hold it in your hand...in a tree right behind me.lol.RC


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 17, 2011)

made another mount at work yesterday, a 2 piece "C" shaped mount that will attach in the inserts on the riser, they will join at the mounting bolts and be adjustable up and down to keep pressure on the top of the cam, after the conversation with Barry, maybe this will stop some of the reverb in the cam, it looks kinda like crap, but if it works ill tweak it some and dress it up.............will be a few days befor i can test it............w'ell see........


----------



## 730waters (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a camera like yours Ky . Just wondering what the run time is on yours when recording?? Just got mine and wondered how long it would actually run on a charge. By the way , I like the idea of a bow cam!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 17, 2011)

Gosh Dave, kinda hard to watch that one.....felt like I'd been at a bar just a little too long, made me shut my eyes. I enjoyed watching Mike shoot!!!!cool.....
keep working on it!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 17, 2011)

that's funny tomi! 

the camera doesn't like the vibration or the cold, it was only about 15 degrees when we where out there shooting.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 18, 2011)

Gettin a little better. No permanent mount for me, my vibration is coming from the bolt area where it is mounted to tripod. I put 3 rubber bands on cam where they will keep the vibration down on the mount.


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5ongVG2LkZM?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5ongVG2LkZM?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 18, 2011)

lookin good Martin, im going to put my new mount on tomorrow and give it ago, ill post some video then, good or bad..........i did an interesting mount on the internet, spoke with the fella he said his had a money back guarantee, if i wasnt pleased with it.........


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 18, 2011)

730waters said:


> I have a camera like yours Ky . Just wondering what the run time is on yours when recording?? Just got mine and wondered how long it would actually run on a charge. By the way , I like the idea of a bow cam!



ive charged mine twice since Christmas............im satisfied so far........


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 18, 2011)

This is a good video on what we have.
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dxaf33H4AdA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dxaf33H4AdA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Al33 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great video link for the Play Sport Martin! Thanks, I learned a few things from watching it. I need to order the remote and an extra battery.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 19, 2011)

i mounted the new mount last night , shot under the lights, no dice, probably less stable than the original,and i do believe i buggered up the threads in my cam, the cam fell off after the third shot................i think the 60# recurve is too much for it.........


----------



## halrowland (Jan 26, 2011)

It would be better mounted on your hat...er, modified bicycle helmet.  Mounted at just the right angle it takes into account the cant of your head as you shoot to give you a steady, upright view.  ( I did this last year with a minicam, got it working but then broke the dvr which I haven't yet replaced.)


----------

